# Parts interchange



## Kkkkken (Jun 10, 2014)

Will 2007 Ram body parts fit a 2002 Ram?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It's possible.....best to check with a salvage yard or look up the OEM part numbers to see if they match. Both years fall under the 3rd generation of Rams according to Wiki.

Dodge Ram - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Most salvage yards have access to the Hollander interchange. It will be able to verify if the body parts will interchange.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

The Hollander manual is a good thing to go by 90% of the time, BUT (you knew that was coming didn't ya?) it is only for completely identical parts.
If the same door or fender is used on two different cars, they may not be listed as interchangeable if one had holes or pegs needed to mount a piece of trim that wasn't available on the other one. 

One of the best ways I've found to determine if a part will actually fit is to search for reproduction parts online and compare parts numbers for the two years you're interested in. Very often they will have a list of years the part will fit. 
A quick search for 2002 and 2007 ram 1500 fenders gives two different part numbers, but the fenders, hood and grill are changed more often than other body parts because they have the most effect on appearance. They are often directly interchangeable if you change the complete front clip. in other words, 2007 fenders won't work with a 2002 hood and grill, but they will work perfectly on a 2002 cab with 2007 fenders, hood and grill. (example only, not saying they will!)


----------

